# Ever get neg test when actually pg?



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

And I don't mean right at the beginning when you may just be testing too early.

Despite a neg test, i just can't get the idea out of my head that I'm pg. I have had some various symptoms for awhile now that could be pg or could just be postpartum stuff. Ds3 will be 9 months old on Saturday and I have not had a return of AF. I feel rather ambivalent about the idea, if it's meant to be I could get excited, but I was never planning on having a pair that close together so I'm not jonesing to be pg again right now. Which is why it's so odd that I find myself obsessing about being pg.

I mean, a test is pretty definitive. I should be feeling relieved or disappointed. Instead I'm like... why are my jeans feeling snug? Why does my baby seem to need so many more solids than his brothers did at that age, and why haven't I gotten AF considering he's eating so many solids (AF came w/in the month both my older two started solids)? Why am I so exhausted and emotional?

I think I'm just crazy.







: It's some kind of weird post partum delusion.


----------



## rsps (Nov 20, 2001)

I had 3 negatives tests with my first. The first test was probably too early, but the last one definately wasn't.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

I've watched that shoe "I didn't know i was pregnant" and most of them took tests well into when it shoudl be pos and got neg anyways.


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks for responding. I've now taken two different test brands that are both negative. You'd think I'd be convinced. Especially since if I were pg I think I'd be about 14 weeks... I can't see how that would not show up on a test. I've had 3 kids and tested positive right away for all 3, so I think I must just be delusional. I wish I would just get AF already so I can start charting and know what's going on.







:


----------



## FertileMertel (May 26, 2009)

Why don't you just go to your practitioner and have blood tests done? It sure would alleviate your stress! And you will get the results back quickly!

It is possible to be prego and have a neg. urine test. I don't know how far along you could be before that is no longer possible though.


----------



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

well i got negitive tests til i was 12 weeks along and no one believed me not even my ob until she went to do an ultra sound but the one that they up inside you and she couldn't because i was too far along. they eventually had to do an amnio and they found out exactly how far i was and my daughter was born 2 days b4 her due date. my son it had to wait 2 weeks after my missed period to get a positive test. both time i knew i was pg even though everything and everyone was telling me i was crazy.


----------



## FertileMertel (May 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SaraBravo* 
well i got negitive tests til i was 12 weeks along and no one believed me not even my ob until she went to do an ultra sound but the one that they up inside you and she couldn't because i was too far along. they eventually had to do an amnio and they found out exactly how far i was and my daughter was born 2 days b4 her due date. my son it had to wait 2 weeks after my missed period to get a positive test. both time i knew i was pg even though everything and everyone was telling me i was crazy.

Wow! I find that so interesting! I have never heard of that before. Did your dr do blood tests every couple of days to check for hcg levels increasing? Did you ever get an explanation why you always tested negative?


----------



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

Honeybee, What were/are your temps showing you?
I never tested positive with all 5. I mc them at 4 and 5 weeks, so that may explain some of it for me, but regardless, I started having mystery symptoms one day after this last mc. At least I am sure I mc.
Link to my crazy week thread.


----------



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FertileMertel* 
Wow! I find that so interesting! I have never heard of that before. Did your dr do blood tests every couple of days to check for hcg levels increasing? Did you ever get an explanation why you always tested negative?

nope they just said wow i have no idea why you are so far along. you must have mistaken spotting for you period and you must have read the tests wrong. umm no. it was full blown period with terrible cramps that made me pass out at work and im not retarted i can take a freaking pregnancy test. the ones that came back positive i took just like i did with the ones that showed neg


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

me... I took pregnancy tests for a month before they showed up positive. We think there was a combination of me being a little late plus I started testing waay to early on accident. (texmati is not that good at maths.)


----------



## sprouthead (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm in the same boat. With DS I had 2 negative tests, and then a positive one at the drs when i was 6 wks pregnant. DH and I both just feel like I'm pregnant- just random signs so far. AF is a week late and I have no signs of her coming, but I've taken 4 hpts (does that make me an addict?) and they're all negative. i don't know what to do.


----------



## blessed2bmommy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm kind of in the same boat. AF is now 8 days late. POS after 4 days late and negative.

DD is 9 months old and period returned when she was 4 months. Since then, regular 28 day cycles (not charting due to night waking with DD).

With DD tested positive first day I missed my period. Probably going to wait a few more days to test again and then call my midwife!


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I was entirely sure I was pregnant for several months during my post-partum, non-AF time with DS. He was probably 11 to 14 months then? And then I did start AF. I think that the hormonal feelings I was having were attributable to the hormonal swings as AF was getting ready to return.

That said, I do test negative for a long time, with my three pregnancies, AF has been 1 to 2 weeks late before I tested positive on urine tests. With DD I was testing consistently negative until AF was over a week late, I had a negative urine test at the Docs and made them do a blood test, the nurse patted my arm and told me I could always try next month but it was negative, and then had to call me up and say, "Umm, sorry, you were right! Blood test was positive!"


----------



## SaraMum (May 17, 2009)

I had a negative store boutght test and a positive blood test


----------



## jenniepaige (Apr 17, 2007)

I had a negitive blood test and was most def pregnant so it can happen.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

3 or 4 negatives with DS. I forget when it first showed positive but somewhere around period being 2 weeks late!


----------

